# CIPLE exam



## Wilma Flinstone (Nov 16, 2013)

Soon I will be doing the CIPLE-P exam here in Portugal. Studying and nervous like mad. I have bought the CAPLE exercise book to practice and have downloaded from the internet examples of the tests from the CAPLE website.

However I am confused with what to expect and was wondering if anyone else has actually done the exam.

In the practice tests there are levels A1 (a,b,c). A2(a,b,c) and B1 (a,b). That is 8 exams in total.

However each one is their own test with the given minutes to complete the sheets.

For example, 

Produção e Interação Orais (10 -15m)
Compreensão da Leitura e Produção e Interação Escritas (1h15m)
Compreensão do Oral (30m)

My question is:

Is the CIPLE exam a mixture of A1, A2 and B1, or is it just B1 expecting you to already have the basics of levels A1 and A2.

I would appreciate any tips on knowing what to expect. As I said sooooooooo nervous. More than 30 years without having to do exams. I am definitely out of practice.

Thanks.


----------



## Bocadinho (Apr 7, 2017)

Are you taking this exam for residency/citizenship? If so, it's my understanding that you will be taking the A2 level exam.


----------

